# Bench



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The first quarter ended tied at 14. Bench comes in and the Bucks immediately go on an 8-0 run.

Hornets bench :rocket::rocket:

I mean geez, can you please have some darn pride in yourselves? Geez.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> The first quarter ended tied at 14. Bench comes in and the Bucks immediately go on an 8-0 run.
> 
> Hornets bench :rocket::rocket:
> 
> I mean geez, can you please have some darn pride in yourselves? Geez.


:lol: Couldn't have said it better. I really needed that laugh, because watching the Hornets bench is painful. Byron please give Mopete a chance. He seriously can't do any worse than the foolishness I'm watching.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> :lol: Couldn't have said it better. I really needed that laugh, because watching the Hornets bench is painful. Byron please give Mopete a chance. He seriously can't do any worse than the foolishness I'm watching.


I mean seriously. How in the heck can you come into just about each and every game with the same foolishness? If it were me I'd feel ashamed. Isn't Mo dressed? Scott needs to give him some burn.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Freaking bogans and bell are killing them on three pointers...I hope those two are about to run dry...two of them are killing hornets bench by themselves


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The bench really should feel ashamed. Byron had to play Paul and Butler the entire 2nd half. They're getting worse, instead of better, as the year goes on.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul has been playing the entire second half in close games all year.It's not the bench per se,it's the fact the team can't function without CP on the floor.All of those guys look like totally different players when he's on the floor with them.They still aren't very good,but he makes sure they have far less oppurtunity to sabotage the entire team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I think we need to address our terrible depth in the offseason draft and find a backup for Paul instead of a backup SG maybe?

I'm in full college basketball mode for awhile but I still will be checking every box score...


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Paul shouldn't have to play the whole 2nd half of every game. That's the point of having a veteran like AD backing him up. I expected AD to start off shaky and then eventually work into his game. IMO AD is getting worse as the year is progressing. I was excited to get him for Mike James, but right now he's not doing a good job of running the offense. I don't understand why Byron won't give Mo a chance, at least.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I can say pretty confidently that we have the worst bench in the league. Sure, theres some decent names on our roster, but there is absolutely no cohesiveness whatsoever and they are relegated to one and done on the offensive end every damn time. Watching this bulls game is so damn painful right now....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They are so darn embarrasing. It's really too bad they don't get paid based on performance because I swear, I don't know if they'd be able to cash a $2 check. I don't know that they'd get $1.99.

Hornets bench :rocket::rocket:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heh, i feel ya on that one. At halftime, the bulls bench went 3 players deep, and they have 20 points combined... the 5 hornets subs combined for 2 points.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it looks like CP might get to sit for the entire fourth quarter tonight.At least he will if he doesn't manage to get them back into the game in the third.

We all know that the bench sucks,but they could at least try to get a hand up in the air on the jumpshooters.The bulls hit a ton of shots before CP got back in the game,but all of them were completely uncontested.They're all running around like they don't have uses of their senses and none of them are on the shooters.Maybe CP is some sort of alien who is using mind control to convince the hornets they don't suck while he's on the court with them.They can't forget how to play defense just because he's not out there with him....Well obviously they can.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Doesn't look like anyone but CP is trying to win this. I want to play this for the players on the team that think wins are supposed to be easy. ALL players. Not just the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sad. Sad. Sad. 

0-8 from 3.

Down 30 now. Just forfeit the rest of the game and get on the plane.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is just awful...Morris Peterson is back from whereever he's been for however long it's been since anyone saw him alive.West hit a shot...bit late


I think butler should go get his eyes checked.He hasn't even been close tonight


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This was one pitiful game to watch. I'm forfeiting watching the 4th quarter to save my sanity. Why is it that everytime the bench come in and get the team in a hole, the starters start playing bad too. Now he put Mo in.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> This was one pitiful game to watch. I'm forfeiting watching the 4th quarter to save my sanity. Why is it that everytime the bench come in and get the team in a hole, the starters staying playing bad too. Now he put Mo in.



Yeah, figures he'd try to dust Mo off for this one. I've already turned my tv to Cheaters.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's really hard to take the hornets seriously after games like this.It's like all their weaknesses magnified a hundred times.The bulls hit a ton of shots,but they just played like crap on defense.Posey's vaunted defense didn't seem to impress Salmons much.Their own outside shooting is highly suspect.If you don't get it from Butler then noone else is even very good.They need Peja,but they need him to play like the old Peja.

Chandler played great for a couple weeks,but then he has a game where it looks like he has Joakim Noah on his ****ing fantasy team and West has games like this when he can't hit Lake Michigan.He's a good player,but when his jumper doesn't fall he's just not good enough.There simply isn't enough around Paul to be a serious threat in the playoffs.In particular there aren't enough guys who can score.The bench is only the most glaring weakness right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

We'll just be one and done this season then. Brace yourselves.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Heavy minutes for starters will make New Orleans Hornets playoff lightweights

:sour:


----------

